# The "Faces behind the names thread tk2"....



## IanT (Oct 12, 2009)

Alright everyone... I remember this thread was brought up a while ago .. but since we have acquired an astronomical amount of New Members... I propose we start another one! ... So here it goes.. its the picture behind the name thread... Got to be a shot of you.. can be doing your craft, or something you like doing...whatever you want... the limit is 2 pics per post.... 

Show us the person behind the name!!!

I will go first! 













these pics are big so i posted them smaller.. click on them to see them enlarged lol.. .first one is my Dad and I... quite a while ago... but I love the pic... and second is me at a secret spot on the West coast of Costa Rica... muahahahahahha....


----------



## Twilitr (Oct 12, 2009)

taken in a friends back yard about a year ago


----------



## kittywings (Oct 12, 2009)

Me


----------



## kittywings (Oct 12, 2009)

Just kidding... 


Me in "The Life" as a 1980's hooker ... this scene took place at "The Hooker's Ball."  I cannot tell you how much I LOVED this dress!  It's one of those things that you could never wear in real life, but onstage.... AWWW YEEAH!






At a friend's wedding (I'm in the pink)


----------



## IanT (Oct 12, 2009)

:shock:  8)  8)  8)  8)


----------



## vivcarm (Oct 12, 2009)

This is me hot and sweaty after my half marathon, with my daughter.





Sorry I could get the picture any smaller.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 12, 2009)

Gosh I need a camera    Kittywings, excuse me girl, but you look hot!


----------



## Sibi (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's a pic of me and my favorite person in the world, my son:


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 12, 2009)

(looking)


----------



## IanT (Oct 13, 2009)

yeaaaah we are stiiiiiiiiiiiilll waitin on ya thre tab ! lol


----------



## twilightluver (Oct 13, 2009)

*Me & hubby*

this is me--..my name is Vicky ,by the way..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/img]


----------



## ewepootoo (Oct 13, 2009)

This is me, well it will be when I work out how to do it.  
http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/858/dadpics45001.jpg
dagmar88 "You took the words right out of my mouth"


----------



## donniej (Oct 13, 2009)

My name is Don and I like to work on stuff......  usually old stuff  8) 






Sometimes really old stuff....






Sometimes I like to go fast...






Real fast   






The rest of the time I'm just in the shop trying to make some soap


----------



## angbaby4974 (Oct 13, 2009)

This is me a couple years ago... Aside from making soap...I really like to catch BIG fish!




Easter this year:




Labor Day Weekend this year:
Sometimes I catch little ones...




And sometimes...I get the whoppers in the same night! (bad pic of me, but it was like 4AM & that's a 44" fish!)


----------



## kittywings (Oct 14, 2009)

Holy fish, Ang!

To dagmar and ewepootoo:  (blush) aww shucks!


----------



## IanT (Oct 14, 2009)

that is a BIG red! 

I JUST got back in from fishin...its 5:37 am lol.. .woooo hooo... I got to work in 5hrs... nooo sleep


----------



## islandbeauty (Oct 14, 2009)

hi everyone...


----------



## lifeworksbylaura (Oct 14, 2009)

expired


----------



## Wax Munky (Oct 14, 2009)

Me,lookin' my best


----------



## Bigmoose (Oct 21, 2009)

This picture is of me on my way to yet another softball game.  I play more than anyone should be allowed to play.  This is my release.





And this is me and my youngest grandchild, 6 months old Sadie.





Bruce


----------



## angbaby4974 (Oct 21, 2009)

Awww...Sadie is a doll baby!  Too cute Bruce!


----------



## Sibi (Oct 21, 2009)

Ang, how in the world do you catch those huge fish???  Some of them are almost bigger than you are!


----------



## angbaby4974 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sibi said:
			
		

> Ang, how in the world do you catch those huge fish???  Some of them are almost bigger than you are!


Very carefully!  They don't like being caught & it's not like catching a smaller fish that might only take a couple of minutes to reel in.  The first took me about 45 min to land, the reds took over an hour.  It's very tiring.  At a certain point, you really want to give up & then you get a second wind & hopefully the fish gives up before you do.  I haven't had the chance to go offshore yet & catch the really big fish, but it's a dream of mine!

Oh & Ian, that 44" red was caught in the surf!  We were about 20 ft from shore.


----------



## IanT (Oct 24, 2009)

dayuuuuuuuuuum what kinda bait were you using for all of those fish!?!??!?!!

skreeempies!?!

those things are maaaaaaaaaaaaaaassive!!!!

I d be worried about being anchored to something lol I d feel like theyd drag me in !!


----------



## angbaby4974 (Oct 24, 2009)

We tried everything & weren't getting any bites, so we figured we go for shark & use some bloody cut bait.  That's when we started catching the Reds.  In 5 hours we caught 10 Reds.  (There were 3 of us fishing.)


----------



## IanT (Oct 24, 2009)

daaaayuuuum!!!!!!!

what kind of cutbait....Ladyfish???!?!?! lol (sorry for all the ?'s I loooove fishin!! ...

and the reds are PLEN-T-FUL right now... theyre eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeverywhere lol... big bulls chillin in the mangroves  personally redfish is a fish Id rather catch and release than eat...for me ya gotta do some cajun blackening to get the taste just right... otherwise its wwweeeird lol...

Snook on the other hand I would eat raw if I had to lol


----------

